# News from 'going it alone' (Sam)



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

Dear all, 
Just had a phone call from Sam's mum. Sam is developing pre-eclampsia so the doctors have decided to keep her in hospital for the rest of the pregnancy. Sam's b.p is 'OK' but she does have high levels of protein in her urine. The twins are of a good weight (one is 5lb something the other over 6lb, I forget the exact figures) and she has had a steroid injection for their lungs. The doctors are aiming to get her as far a long as possible but have suggested that 35 weeks would be a target.
I will try to pop in and see her towards the end of the week (not making any promises though as I seem to be developing a cold) so if you want to post any messages here I will print them out and take them in with me.
Lizi.x

[fly]  Keep going Sam!!  [/fly]
Much love to you and the babies from Lizi, Ed and Rosa. xxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

LiziBee thanks so much for letting us know about Sam - if you speak to her, or her Mum, please send her all our love and best wishes and let her know that we are all thinking of her and her babies, and  praying that she hangs on in there to the end for a healthy delivery.  

Love L xx


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Lizibee - thanks for the news
Sam - hope you are doing ok in hossie.  Am sure it's a major pain being stuck in there but I really sympathise with the pre-eclampsia so it's probably the safest place for you. I had pre-eclampsia too but my boys were born safely and perfectly healthy at 36 weeks.  Hope they are looking after you well and that those little ones stay cooking for a bit longer.
lots of love and luck
Kirsty, Robin and Oliver xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva (Jan 30, 2005)

lizi - thanks for the news on sam, if you see or spk to her or her mum pls let her know we are thinking about her and the twins and hope to hear that they are all doing well


xdebsx


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Lizi - thanks so much for letting us know about Sam and her babies.  Please pass on my best wishes to her and tell her we're rooting for her and those gorgeous twinnies.  Hang on in there little ones, your mummy needs you to stay in there a little while longer     

All my love,

Anne x


----------



## ckbe (Feb 21, 2006)

Good luck Sam!


----------



## newbie (Sep 29, 2005)

sam thinking of you,,,, hope you and babies are doing well......me and you were nearly the same date too.... i was just logging on to ask you something....ah well best of luck next time we hear from you you will have had your bambinos... how exciting and such great weights too.......lol newbie


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sam - Just wanted to say hi and that I hope you are feeling ok.  Being stuck in hospital is a bit of a pain but you are in the best place.  Your babies are great weights but make sure to tell them to hang on a little longer - not long now till you get to meet them!  
Love to all three of you
Helly
xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Lizi - thank you for passing on the details - we were just worrying on our single womens thread yesterday that this is what could have happened....

Sam - thinking of you hun and sending lots of positive vibes to you and the bubbas. You are in the best place and I hope they are taking good care of you. Fingers crossed that you are able to hang on long enough and those beautiful babies come into the world healthy and strong. 

Lots of love 
Lou
XXX


----------



## Lou G (Jun 1, 2005)

Sam, I don't know you that well but wanted to wish you all the best, especially for the next couple of weeks.

Lou x


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Going it Alone,

Just sending you lots of love & vibes, put your feet up & take it easy.  I look foward to some wonderful double news soon  

Minkey x


----------



## Ella* (Mar 1, 2006)

TC & all the best

Ella


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Just wanted to pass on my best wishes.

Also I developed pre-eclampcia at 33wks and we aimed to get to 36 wks which I have achived with carefull monitoring and medication. I am 36 wks tommorrow and am going in to be induced. Goin it alone - you twins are very good weights which is good, hoping your condition stablizes and wishing you a safe and healthy delivery.

Take care

Donna xx


----------



## mickle (Jun 5, 2006)

Dearest Sam,

Thinking about hun, we will look forward to hearing your wonderful news soon, try and hang on a little longer little ones. Hope its not too boring in hospital.

Lots of    and  

Mickle


----------



## viviennef (Feb 22, 2005)

Sam, just wanted to wish you luck. The twins are a great weight already so I'm sure they'll be fine. My SIL had pre eclampsia at 33 weeks and had a c section and she had a healthy baby girl with no problems at all.

love Viv xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Good luck Sam xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Best of luck Sam .... Ethan was early, weighing 5lbs as you know, and he's fine     
Best of luck, 

Marie xxx


----------



## sam mn (Feb 2, 2006)

sam, hope your resting well in hospital. those little ones are good size already. not long now till you meet them both. thinking of you. all the best 

sam mn
xxxxx


----------



## *ALF* (May 17, 2005)

Hi Sam

I've only just started posting on here again recently so not sure if you know me, but I've been following everyones progress keenly.  Wishing you and your two precious ones all the best.  Rest up well and I look forward to hearing your news.

Love 
Dawn
xx


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

good luck Sam, hang on in there babies!!! xxxx


----------



## CAREbear1 (May 15, 2005)

Thank you for keeping us updated.
Sam, hope you are resting loads. Thinking of you and sending you lots of love
Carebear
xxx


----------



## Billie (Jul 16, 2004)

Sam

You are definitely in the best place for you and your very precious babies.  Hang on as long as possible but don't worry as the babies are very good weights if you do need to deliver.  I look forward to hearing your delivery news in the next few weeks.  In the meantime, take care and look after the three of you!!!

Lots of Love Billie and Abi xx


----------



## Pri769 (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Sam

Sorry to hear you have to stay in hospital - but its definitely the best place to be 
Hope you're being looked after and if there is anything I can do or send to you to make your time in there more comfortable please let me know...
Hang in there honey

Thinking of u

pri..xx


----------



## Colly (Mar 4, 2004)

Sam - Sending you my best wishes. You are having a worrying time but I hope you can relax as much as possible. Looking forward to hearing about the arrival of your two little ones.

                                       love Collyx


----------



## KittyH (Feb 3, 2006)

Sam, one of my old cycle buddies, take care of yourself hun and looking forward to good news next month!
love Kitty x


----------



## CM01 (Jan 4, 2006)

Sam,
Thinking of you, honey, and sending you lots of positive vibes.  I know only too well how horrible it is to spend your pregnancy in hospital, but you are definitely in the best place.
Best of luck,
xx Clare


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi Sam,

Just saw the news. Hope they are taking good care of you and your precious cargo. Hang on in there and I'll look forward to hearing your news when the time is right.

D x


----------



## wolla (Jul 19, 2004)

Sam - hope they're taking good care of the 3 of you.  
Thinking of you
Wolla
x


----------



## morgan (Jul 15, 2004)

Anyone heard any news of Sam?  Just wondering how she's getting on.
x Morgan


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

funny you should ask....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=75889.0#new


----------



## AnneD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the update Lizi - fantastic news!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Fantastic news congratultions Mummy Sam and lots of love to you and your beautiful daughters    .
L xx


----------

